# Changing Aqua Clear 70 filter



## nyfan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all. i have 2 aqua clear 70 filters on my 55gallon. I need to know whats the best way to clean the filters. Do i turn the power off and let the water syphon out of the filter box and then take the media out and clean it in a bucket full of tank water? Do i leave the filter running and pull the media out? need some help here!!!

thanks!

scott


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I turn them off when I rinse out the media, any large particals stuck in the filter can be washed back into the tank when removing the media. I also clean out the filter of these particals while its turned off.

Thats just the way I do it.


----------



## nyfan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

What do you mean you clean out the filteof these particals. Are you saying that you clean out the plastic box along with the media?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have all of my heaters/filters plugged into a common powerstrip... when I do a water change I push one button and all the filters/heaters are turned off...

I then drain the water cleaning the substrate as I do... The siphon/connection between the filter and the tank breaks as I do this...

I then remove the sponges from my Aqua Clear filters and rinse them thoroughly in the sink... clean /replace any other media that needs replacing/cleaning...

I replace the sponges & any other media... then fill up the Aqua Clear Filter with water dipped out of the aquarium...

I then add water/dechlorinator to top off the tank...

lastly I push the single button the restarts all the filters/heaters...


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

nyfan78 said:


> What do you mean you clean out the filteof these particals. Are you saying that you clean out the plastic box along with the media?


Yes, if its got a lot of junk in it I do.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I do the same Strohs. I did however have an issue when I was deep cleaning my AC 50 in my 20 gallon. I removed everything and rinsed and cleaned it all in the water I changed from my tank in a large plastic trash can only for water changes. When I removed my impeller to get all the gunk out of there, there was another impeller underneath. That's right 2 impellers is this right? One is smaller then the other I tried putting the larger one of course back in it's place and it was grinding really bad. I then tried the smaller one and it's very quiet like before any ideas????


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm thats Strange, I don't think *** seen a 2 impeller, impeller. :-?

Normally they're just one on top of a magnet.

Its got me stumped.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

what I do, is while the pump is still running, I disconnect the pickup tube from the filter and break the syphon. (this prevents backflow of the dirty water back into the tank)

After this is done, then I turn the power off.

Rinse the sponge. (in bucket with tank water)

Replace charcoal (if used)

Dip the bio media (just a quick dip in the bucket of tank water to remove any sludge)

Replace all pieces, refill filer with water & turn the power on. 
:thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I'm thinking maybe the smaller impellar goes on top? I'm not sure. I have the smaller impellar running in my AC 50 and it seems to be doing fine. Like I said when i tried to use the larger one it made a grinding noise. Maybe Im supposed to connect them together.


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's how I do it.

1. Turn off power.
2. remove the intake tube.
3. remove bio media.
4. take the rest to sink and rinse everything.

This is the cleanest, neatest way in my opinion.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

zcfish said:


> Here's how I do it.
> 
> 1. Turn off power.
> 2. remove the intake tube.


When you turn the power off, don't you get a backflow from the filter sump that comes into the tank?


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

when i turn off the power the filter still has the siphon. some water will flow into the tank but not much. i take the full filter to the sink.

one thing with AC though it will not be able to start empty. so i always fill it with tank water with a cup as i plug it back in. my tetra tech filters do start by itself because the pump in actually part of the intake.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I have all of my filters and heaters (but not the lights) plugged into a common power strip. So with the push of a button I can turn off all the filters & heaters at that location. This makes it very hard to forget to plug something back in after a water change...

I turn off the filter... pull out the sponge... rinse it vigorously in the sink... put it back in...

If the filter is cleaned regularly, the waste gets stuck in the sponge and does not collect around the intake, therefore very little waste is there to be siphoned back into the tank when the power is turned off...

Cleaning media frequently has several benefits, one of which is it makes cleaning the media a much simpler chore...

Once or twice a year I will remove all the media and put a siphon hose in the housing to more thoroughly clean it out. But the only time I remove an entire filter for a thorough cleaning in the sink is when it gets sand in the impeller, which with practice and experience is not very often at all...

Removing the filter to wash in the sink would make filter maintenance a dreaded chore therefore I would resist doing it frequently. It's important to me to keep my hobby as a hobby and to not feel like work.


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> I turn off the filter... pull out the sponge... rinse it vigorously in the sink... put it back in...


By doing that aren't you killing all the bacteria on that sponge?


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> Removing the filter to wash in the sink would make filter maintenance a dreaded chore therefore I would resist doing it frequently. It's important to me to keep my hobby as a hobby and to not feel like work.


not a chore at all. take me 2 minutes. the HOB are easy to remove just pull it up from the tank. same effort as removing just the sponge only neater. i remove the intake so there's no chance water will drop on the floor. (but it may not be that easy for other brands i only have used ac110 and tetra)

i don't wash the biomedia. so not worry about the bacteria. for established tanks the bacteria are all over the place anyway. i have 2 ac110 so i stagger the maintenance too.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Hthundar said:


> Toby_H said:
> 
> 
> > I turn off the filter... pull out the sponge... rinse it vigorously in the sink... put it back in...
> ...


Yes bacteria will colonize in the sponge... rinsing it under hot chlorinated water probably does remove/kill it...

But the simple reality is there is bacteria throughout our systems... and that bacteria reproduces very quickly... so even if I am washing a lil bit out every week, it replaces itself extremely quick. probably within the hour...

I've done it this way for many years, and I feel that most people exaggerate the necessity to protect bacteria. And I also feel that causes of "crashes" are often poorly analyzed and the blame is misplaced...

A recent thread on this subject - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=203394


----------



## Hthundar (Apr 10, 2009)

*Toby_H*

Thanks

:thumb:


----------

